# belly button



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

When i put my finger in my belly button and twirl it around or whatever, i can feel it in another place on my body, kinda down below, and it tingles, if you know what i mean :lol: ummm anybody else get this or am i just a freak?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I think I know what you mean. What a random post!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

So next time you're with a guy tell him what really gets you off is if he would stick his finger in your belly button. You think it would freak him out?


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> So next time you're with a guy tell him what really gets you off is if he would stick his finger in your belly button. You think it would freak him out?


No - it would probably turn me on!!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes! I get this.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

wow really? I thought i was the only one! I have never found someone who can also feel this, everyone i tell about it just look at me like i am some kind of weirdo. :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah i think it's normal, you're not alone!

I just typed something into google to find some explanation and it came up with some weird sites....

Anybody got any idea why it does that?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I mean, why the belly button does that, not why google does that


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

It's normal to feel your feefee tingle when you put your finger in your belly button? Really? I always thought it was abnormal.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

If the belly button feels that good, just think how good it would feel to experience something like Snowy's little signature picture to the right. :wink:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> If the belly button feels that good, just think how good it would feel to experience something like Snowy's little signature picture to the right.


 :lol: weirdo


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

If you're walking around the office and you see someone sticking their finger in their belly button it's a sure bet they're on this site viewing Snowy's post.

Probably a good way to find others with DP


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol: Has anyone actually tried it since i posted about it?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Has anyone actually tried it since i posted about it?


Yes


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Did you get it?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

lol, yeah sort of.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

me too


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Snowy said:


> :lol: Has anyone actually tried it since i posted about it?


Yeah - I wanted it to happen but it didn't 

How wonderful would it be if self gratification was that easy and discrete. Even siting in traffic would not be so bad.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i get a painful electric shock when i do that. its not a good feeling.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

really? where do you feel the shock?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know what sb means. It can be interpreted as tingly or kind of a shock feeling. For me anyway.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I feel kinda ripped off...I can't feel it...I want to. 

I can feel only a very slight sensation but hardly even enough to call a tingle.

I've heard that the nerve endings and blood vessels are close to the surface in the belly button...maybe this has something to do with it???


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

Hm, oddly enough I thought I was the only one!


----------

